# Two Mid Air Hits On A Half Dollar Coin



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

If you zoom to 200% you can see the second hit.

Have tried to get two hits on a half dollar coin that is close for the 2nd shot to be easily seen but not yet.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

amazing shooting Dgui!!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Now thats what I call settin the bar Darrell, still workin on the single here, only problem is when I do connect I lose another quarter to the desert lol, Capnjoe suggested pennies, might be the way to go....Thanks for posting


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I tried this type of shooting once before.

I threw a can in the air, shot and nailed it and sent it flying to the back of my yard.

I figured if I hit it a can on the first try, it's all downhill from here and I've literally never tried again. Quit while you're ahead, I say.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Extreme Pickle Forkin. I seen it . That is what it's all about!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet shootin yoda


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

D you are no joke. Thanks for sharing.


----------

